# Looking for Red Oak bear guide



## cmd33 (Jan 17, 2004)

Finally drew a permit and decided I don't want to waste time trying to do it myself, as I live 3 hrs away. Anybody know of bear guide(s) in the Red Oak area? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## paul262 (Jan 2, 2009)

call up paradise sporting goods in onaway mi he knows of alot in the area i think that is the name anyway it is in onaway i got a good bear last year 23 lbs female pic is in here somewhere oh check my pics out bear or bait thats what you have to figure out good luck


----------



## shephard1993 (Aug 5, 2009)

I run a guide service in Onaway, and would like to help you fill that red oak tag. You can call me at 989 733 4147. The sportshop in Onaway is Parrotts outpost he recommends alot of hunter to me. Thank you Jim


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Are you interested in a certain area, We may be able to help in Roscommon County.


----------

